# أسأل عن كيفية معرفة ال Q ل submersible pump



## n2000 (31 يوليو 2016)

إختيار ال submersible pump بيعتمد على ال total head و ال flow rate

من أين يمكن ان نحصل على ال Q ؟؟؟؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 أغسطس 2016)

يتوقف معدل السحب لأي مضخة غاطسة على كمية السائل المحتواه في الخزان الذي تسحب منه و تقسم حجم السائل المتوقع تراكمه في الخزان بالجالون و تقسمه على 60 ليصبح جالون في الدقيقة أما مرمي الطرد فيتوقف على قيمة الارتفاع بين نقطة السحب و نقطة الطرد مضافا لها ما يعادل 20 % لتغويض التأثير الاحكاكي للمواسير و ملحقاتها 
و نحتاج لمثل هذا الخزان لتجميع مياه الامطار أو لصرف مخلفات حمامات موجودة بالقبو أو احواض تجميع مياه غسيل السيارات و ما شابه


----------

